# Thought i would share,for those who need to lose fat!



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Before I started my diet pics 412lbs



I lost 92lb in 10 months and went to 320lbs

today I am on a rebound and training heavy,weight 333lbs,below

I have the face!

The other fella is BB41989!A good buddy I met on here.

Soooooo,yes you can do it,never give up,i have a journal for the rest of my journey,all are welcome!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/240077-biglbs-3-pig-iron-time.html


----------



## montytom (Mar 6, 2012)

Blimey well done.

All I keep thinking about from this photo is shouting "hey you guys"


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

holly sheiiit that's amazing! My issue is I'm pretty fat and yet scrawny (genetics of peace!) but working to change all that


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

awesome going mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2013)

Well done mucka, repped.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

montytom said:


> Blimey well done.
> 
> All I keep thinking about from this photo is shouting "hey you guys"


Thanks,Btw I was 50 3/9,,,,,never too late either!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

So how many people have you killed and eaten?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MyronGainz said:


> holly sheiiit that's amazing! My issue is I'm pretty fat and yet scrawny (genetics of peace!) but working to change all that


My point here is ...if I can ,so can you or him,or her,Ukm has all you need,,,,,,,advice and knowledge is at every turn


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> So how many people have you killed and eaten?


Only three,,,,,,,,recently,any how :lol:


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Wish I could rep you more than once bud. Such an amazing transformation. The wife also sends her congratulations :thumb:


----------



## Sak (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice going keep it up pal.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

B4PJS said:


> Wish I could rep you more than once bud. Such an amazing transformation. The wife also sends her congratulations :thumb:


Thanks mate,means a lot


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Only three,,,,,,,,recently,any how :lol:


You're huge mate.

I knew you was a big fella but damn


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> You're huge mate.
> 
> I knew you was a big fella but damn


Thank you buddy6'4",very kind of you,all I need is your condition and all will be good with the world....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,let's see


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fcukin brilliant mate really proud of you. I would have loved to see your face in starting pics as i bet you didnt look as happy bro.. Love it..


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Well done m8 cracking job.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Fcukin brilliant mate really proud of you. I would have loved to see your face in starting pics as i bet you didnt look as happy bro.. Love it..


Thanks mate,that was why my fat and miserable mousch wasn't in the original pic mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

guvnor82 said:


> Well done m8 cracking job.


Cheers Sir!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Looks like Iv found someone else to add to my inspirations list

Well done mate, no wonder there's a massive smile on ya face...

I take my hat off to you


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well done mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

92lbs.... is that it!

Now 93lbs i'd have been well impressed :lol:

Great work mate, looking awesome as mentioned in BB4 journal :beer:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> 92lbs.... is that it!
> 
> Now 93lbs i'd have been well impressed :lol:
> 
> Great work mate, looking awesome as mentioned in BB4 journal :beer:


S0d it,i should have had the sh1t before I weighed in,though not much was coming out to be fair pmsl,thanks again though Rob x


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well done mate.


I will one day also follow the advice you gave me,though the time was not right at the end of this diet,it will no doubt be right next spring when I need to reveal the awesomeness that will be the BIGLBS 3 PIG IRON COMPLETE.

This one needs less selfishness,as I can now eat and just monitor skin thickness/mirror,no drastic sh1t needed!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> Looks like Iv found someone else to add to my inspirations list
> 
> Well done mate, no wonder there's a massive smile on ya face...
> 
> I take my hat off to you


You have no idea how much all this 'love' means to the old fella,thanks buddy x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> 92lbs.... is that it!
> 
> Now 93lbs i'd have been well impressed :lol:
> 
> Great work mate, looking awesome as mentioned in BB4 journal :beer:


I'd hate to think of what I'd look like if I lost 90 odd lbs


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Fukc me that is some transformation,what sort of diet was you on to get there?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Well done, massive achievement


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Breda said:


> I'd hate to think of what I'd look like if I lost 90 odd lbs


Nah, you'd look like me....but black


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Xbigdave79 said:


> Fukc me that is some transformation,what sort of diet was you on to get there?


8475 cals short of weekly needs,or up the cardio to burn off excess,high protein diet,play with carbs and fats at different times of day,Ie carbs or mct around/during training,fats for sustained energy release at other key times,that kind of thing.

A period of fasted cardio/peps use.

Some stim use later in diet,when things got harder along with 2 to 3 days at a time of protein only.

Cycling of quality and relevant aas,i may add I am not a heavy gear user in any way.

In fact every trick in the book and then some.


----------



## Chunkee (Sep 1, 2012)

Suuuuuperb that big fella...

Must ask though, did you get ur inspiration for the hair off sloth from the goonies :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Nah, you'd look like me....but black


Skinny fat and black,now that would be a sight!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Well done, massive achievement


Thank you buddy,that means a lot to me too!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Chunkee said:


> Suuuuuperb that big fella...
> 
> Must ask though, did you get ur inspiration for the hair off sloth from the goonies :thumb:


Yes! :lol:

I am going bald from bottom up.....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

@Breda I actualy look blacker than you in my avi pic,i said I had it in my genes!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok guys thanks for all responses,if I can help anyone let me know....

Please close thread @Milky or @Pscarb thanks,be well...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

As requested.


----------

